# BIM Integrated Take off Software *Wanted*



## Wagner Building & Supply (Mar 22, 2021)

Is there any software out there that can take a Revit AutoCAD file and automatically perform a material Take-Off? I have used up a lot of trials for software but they typically only support PDF files. This saves some time but an automated software would save 10x more time. 

We build anything and everything. From Custom Homes to Commercial to Pole Buildings. A software that could help with all of this would be preferable but Custom Houses is the main concern. Thank you ahead of time.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Revit doesn’t do that?


----------

